# Portastudios



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Something I've noticed for a while now. Those cassette portastudios from the 90's are back. It's not just for retro-sounding recordings. People are using them in creative ways.

Value-wise, they went from being giveaways to $500+ in a relatively short period of time.











Just don't bring back zip drives or ADATs. No need for that.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Never forget that VHS is 1/2" tape vs. cassette 1/4" tape. Two-track only.

VHS was the standard for song submissions in the eighties and nineties. Better quality than cassette, but still with classic tape response. I think they are $20 or less. 

Mix to tape, then back to digital. Same shit different pile. Basically a "sound effect" although those guys milk those four-track machines for all they are worth! Especially the synth dude.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I had one of those Tascam Portastudio Cassette recorders. It was sitting in my basement for over 10 years at least. Someone posted on FB that they are looking for a cassette recorder, so I responded and he paid me $200 for it. I realized later on I could've asked for more. LOL He was happy to get it. Not sure what they would use it for though.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I traded a Fostex 4-track along with a Boss drum machine for a 70's MIJ LP a few decades ago.
The Boss was a pain to program because I had to have the whole song in my head to lay down all the measures/cymbal shots/fills etc before recording to track.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

KapnKrunch said:


> Never forget that VHS is 1/2" tape vs. cassette 1/4" tape. Two-track only.
> 
> VHS was the standard for song submissions in the eighties and nineties. Better quality than cassette, but still with classic tape response. I think they are $20 or less.
> 
> Mix to tape, then back to digital. Same shit different pile. Basically a "sound effect" although those guys milk those four-track machines for all they are worth! Especially the synth dude.


So people submitted stereo recordings on VHS? Something like this? That's really interesting.

It's weird how these 4 tracks are being used to add colour. I can think of some plug-ins that would do something similar. But I guess there's a quirk that makes it unique. Same thing with analog synths and certain drum machines.

Synth nerds and guitar nerds have a lot in common.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I think that one of the reasons these older models are back (other than for effects) is that they are easy to use w/ little or no programming. While anyone capable enough to operate a forklift can run the new computer workstations, they still sap the creative and spontaneous energy out of your average dude when simply trying to lay down a track.

The older models don't do that and actually inspire despite their so-so fidelity.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Grab n Go said:


> So people submitted stereo recordings on VHS? Something like this? That's really interesting.
> 
> It's weird how these 4 tracks are being used to add colour. I can think of some plug-ins that would do something similar. But I guess there's a quirk that makes it unique. Same thing with analog synths and certain drum machines.
> 
> Synth nerds and guitar nerds have a lot in common.


Haha. Great retro article. That was fun! 

Plug-ins that emulate tape saturation are like transistors that emulate tubes. They are always "fake" in some way no matter what because of the physical laws involved with the function of the hardware. But in 99% of applications-- who gives a rat-butt? 

I enjoy this stuff for its nostalgic value -- like cruising in a vintage vehicle. It's fun and sounds good too.

Bottom line for me is good music is good music no matter how it's made. Eh?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

*Things you don't know about VHS. Maybe these will go up in price too*.


> *Hi-fi Stereo Sound*
> Hi-fi video recorders were developed for improved sound quality. The most common quality of video images is HQ. (The recorder is labeled 'VHS High Quality Hi-fi Stereo'). Conventional mono video recorders use linear audio registration, which does not allow hi-fi recordings. A special method was therefore devised to record stereo sound with hi-fi quality.
> In the case of hi-fi, the audio signal is also put on tape via revolving heads similar to the video signal, not on the linear track. As there is no space between the video tracks, as the video tracks lie right next to each other with no space in between, the audio tracks need to be recorded in the same place as the video tracks. The way this is realized is by recording the audio signal under (deeper than) the video signal.
> In hi-fi video recorders, the audio signal is modulated to a high carrier frequency. This is realized via FM modulation, with the right channel stereo signal at a slightly higher frequency than the left channel. The corresponding video and audio signals are written to tape immediately after each other. First the FM audio signal is registered at a deep level in the tape's magnetic coating. Straight after the audio signal, the video signal is recorded. As the frequency of the video signal is higher than the audio signal, it will not register as deep in the tape coating as the audio signal. The video signal erases the audio signal in the top layer and records the video signal instead. Thus, the audio and video signal tracks are written in the same magnetic layer, separately, one on top of the other. The entire magnetic coating is only 0.004 mm thick. To ensure that the two do not interfere, the audio and video tracks are written on tape from a different angle, by means of a different head with a different azimuth setting.
> ...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I know a couple of guys that had those--I'll have to check if they still do. (One Fostex & one Tascam)

4 tracks on a cassette (L& R for each direction)--so they went in one direction for four tracks.
Lots of fun.

(Although the manual for the Fostex got called the Book of Lies--ofetn you had tot do the opposite of the manual told you to do. But eventually we knew what to do without needing it.)


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

KapnKrunch said:


> *Things you don't know about VHS. Maybe these will go up in price too*.


I had no idea audio and video were recorded one on top of the other. Pretty cool.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

I still have my Fostex X26 in its original box. Barely used it since it was a nightmare - not intuitive at all. Ping-ponging tracks was a mess, and if you set the switches wrong while recording, it would feed like crazy. I had a look on eBay and was shocked to see it can go upwards of $200US. I originally paid $450CDN in 1990. The Tascam 414 was so much better. I used the Tascam 2488 for years and now the DP-24SD, I just love it.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I did a couple of CD's for friends with a Roland VS (2480CD?) portable studio. All digital. It was a pretty neat machine, with some learning curve to it, but pretty powerful.

The first CD we started with a Mackie board to ADAT, then ported it over to the Roland. You really want the extra cards for the monitor and mouse with the Roland. 

You can still find them now and then used for around $1000, but it's all you need from gathering tracks to mastering.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

I don't miss bouncing down drums/ bass/guitars/etc. to one track...


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I've recorded records on cassette 4 and 8 tracks. They can sound good (esp 4 vs 8 - that's splitting the tape too thin) especially if you keep it all on the tape and mix through outboard into a comp or mixdown deck before dumping to comp.



KapnKrunch said:


> Never forget that VHS is 1/2" tape vs. cassette 1/4" tape. Two-track only.
> 
> VHS was the standard for song submissions in the eighties and nineties. Better quality than cassette, but still with classic tape response. I think they are $20 or less.
> 
> Mix to tape, then back to digital. Same shit different pile. Basically a "sound effect" although those guys milk those four-track machines for all they are worth! Especially the synth dude.


Yeah but most of that tape is for video so not much better though you could run it at a few different speeds (slower = higher quality) so maybe that alone makes a diff (and are you sure you're not confusing that with ADAT, which was 8 track but digital on a VHS tape and a standard in thelate 80s/90s? I wasn't submitting stuff in that period so dunno personally). What is better as a mixdown deck are SVHS pro editting decks which you can still get cheap. IMHO not worth it especially if you need to get it digital afterwards anyway (like most cases these days unless you have a laquer cutting dude wo will cut a plate from the VHS).

What's really cool, sounds great, and stupid cheap is Betacam SP - the last pro video format before news stations went digital. 4 tracks of audio and great for location stuff. I have an Ampex BetacamSP VTR that sounds awesome. Great preamps and 2 of them have phantom. Only problem is it won't record without a video input; i"ve hacked that in various ways but it can be a pain if you're trying to be portable (and not also recording vid while you're at it). The editting decks (vs portable recorders) may not have the same restriction / not sure and I dunno if they have as good an audio front end as the location units.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I've recorded records on cassette 4 and 8 tracks. They can sound good (esp 4 vs 8 - that's splitting the tape too thin) especially if you keep it all on the tape and mix through outboard into a comp or mixdown deck before dumping to comp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure we're not talking ADAT here. That was my first thought. But it probably wouldn't make sense for distributing a final.

That Ampex looks badass. High quality, rugged stuff. Kinda sad to see that kind of gear outdated. All dressed up and nowhere to go.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

When porta-studios first became available it was pretty big deal.

Previously, if you wanted to record music, you went to a proper Recording Studio, (Reel to reel tape / recording engineer / Studio time). You were always on the clock (no pressure right?). The tape cost and hourly fees were significant.

In a way, "Studio Pressure" was good but for most musicians with limited budgets, you took you best shot and lived with it.

The 4 track cassette porta-studio put recording in the hands of creative musicians. Record anytime, experiment at leisure, learn the basics of sound recording. Everyone knew that 4 track cassette was not 'pro quality' but home recording became a reality for musicians.
The Fostex X-15 was $500 when it came out. My friends and I pooled our money, bought the X-15 and basically recorded every single day thereafter. Shout out to Fostex, the X-15 was a well built piece of tech, reliable at least.

Personally, my romance with 4 track cassette as a recording platform is over. As a sonic device or processor it probably has it's merits. Overdriving the shit preamps can be edgy and cool, MidFi Electronics has a pedal that exploits this concept.

Tape has a sound, "lofi tech" has a sound. Mixing lofi tape tracks, I like the idea. Would I go to the effort? Doubtful, but don't count me out. 

No judgement though. If something inspires you, go for it.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

tonewoody said:


> Everyone knew that 4 track cassette was not 'pro quality'...


LOL. Apparently not. When I bought my PortaStudio I told the salesman: 

"I just wanna make demo's for the other guys." 

"You're the only one," he said. "Everybody else thinks they're gonna be doing _The Wall_ by Pink Floyd."


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm feeling kinda jipped. I paid $900 in '89 for a bare bones Yamaha MT100 4 track. On the flip side, I had a blast with it. The development you could hear in songwriting, composition and recording quality always progressed. I wish my singing did though. LOL!

Typically I would record stereo drums in 1 and 2 while laying the bass up the middle. I liked to double rhythm parts so I would play the first guitar and bounce two to 3 then do the same for 1 to 2. That left 1 and 4 for vocals and fills/solos. I had to be careful though as track 4 was a bit of a bummer track that would lose quality(volume) when using other channels so it had to be last to be used. Unless I was doing harmony stuff, then I had no choice.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

800$









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I have a 4 track fostex in the catacombs that I believe doesn't work. I will give it to anyone that is willing to pay the actual shipping and figure out how to get it to work. I have no recollection of where I acquired it as it was 25+ years ago.


----------



## Seance (Jun 18, 2018)

A friend lent me his 4-track for a few weeks back around 1995.
I did mix down some things to regular cassette, but the original
tapes only play back (at the right speed) on the unit they were
recorded on.

Another friend "lent" me his Tascam Portastudio in 1992 and said 
I could use it for a while if I paid to get it fixed for him. At some
later time I added some hashy digital drums (maybe in Cubase?).

__
https://soundcloud.com/caesarshift%2Fbedtime

For this one the "drums" are from an old Casio keyboard:

__
https://soundcloud.com/caesarshift%2Fpuzzle-piece-1995

For this one I sent the Casio "drums" through a phaser.
With the guitar patterns you could also have the "bass" play
simple patterns. By changing keys mid-pattern I achieved this.
All the mixing/panning was done in the multitrack except the
"digital drums" that I added at some later point (maybe in Cubase?).





I've been thinking about getting an old Tascam or perhaps a
Tascam Model 12 because the idea of tactile controls and having
enforced limitations so that I concentrate on recording is all appealing. 

I also don't like doing creative things on the same device that contains 
the distractions of the internet. There's also that planned obsolescence 
thing where computers need updating and then all your gear might
not work with the updated operating system.


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

I still have a Yamaha 4-track cassette recorder (MK-II is the model I think). I used that machine for several years. That and a Boss SE-50 which I also still have, and even occasionally use.

Good times.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Resurrecting this thread as a reminder in case you're sitting on a potential windfall.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nothing like tape hiss to improve the fidelity of your recordings.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

player99 said:


> Nothing like tape hiss to improve the fidelity of your recordings.


Nothing like the warmth of tapez and toobz to help us survive the winter.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Boobs and Toobs.


----------



## nobuzz67 (12 mo ago)

I've still got my Fostex 160 4-track recorder. But only three tracks work.. Wonder if I can get it back in shape.


----------



## 79Deluxe (6 mo ago)

Real nice effect on drum tracks


----------



## PTO (11 mo ago)

Honestly, they were/are great for single-take recording if you want that workflow. I have a Tascam DP-004 that I still like for that even though it’s only 16-bit.

What I do miss about the cassette 4-tracks was the muscle memory of using the transport functions, since they were all second-nature from using tape recorders and boom boxes. I imagine it feels good when an engineer on their preferred console has that.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

There's been someone trying to sell a Tascam Portastudio 4-track locally for $600 for months. My buddy and I used to have one and recorded our first demos on it. It was awful sounding and we both are laughing our asses off at this dude asking $600 for one. These things weren't pro equipment back in the day - they were basically consumer level and sounded like it.

OR you could spend less than 200 bucks and get a Scarlett Solo or 2i2 and have your recordings sound about a million times better. 

But never underestimate the lure of retro bullshit.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I still find this useful - runs on batteries, makes drum noises.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> There's been someone trying to sell a Tascam Portastudio 4-track locally for $600 for months. My buddy and I used to have one and recorded our first demos on it. It was awful sounding and we both are laughing our asses off at this dude asking $600 for one. These things weren't pro equipment back in the day - they were basically consumer level and sounded like it.
> 
> OR you could spend less than 200 bucks and get a Scarlett Solo or 2i2 and have your recordings sound about a million times better.
> 
> But never underestimate the lure of retro bullshit.


I sold the same thing a couple of years ago for $300. I saw a WTB post on FB Marketplace and I responded to it and asked him how much he was willing to pay and told me $300. So I said sure. It was collecting dust in my basement. The guy was thrilled when he got it. So there's really a market for it, for whatever reason.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> I still find this useful - runs on batteries, makes drum noises.
> View attachment 447000


I have a BR-600 and I've considered buying a BR-800 when they are on sale or used.

I hope Boss will make a 24/192 version of this one day.

I like that they will run on batteries, that solves some noisy power issues.

They also have some good bass sounds, I think the BR-800 has the GT-10 sounds. You can setup the Clean Heads patch.









Guitar Effects That Work For Bass (Or Don't?)


Of course, technically, all of them work, but do they sound good? Some I have NOT tried but have a good rep include: -Swollen Pickle, though allegedly the bass end can be overwhelming -Diamond compressor....I believe the bass comp is the same but an added switch to change the tone focus -DOD...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Hammerhands said:


> I have a BR-600 and I've considered buying a BR-800 when they are on sale or used.
> 
> I hope Boss will make a 24/192 version of this one day.
> 
> ...


I got mine off Kijiji last summer. It was brand new in the box.


----------

